# Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 202X



## DER SCHWERE (26 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Galileo1978 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

danke für bettina


----------



## celebczj83 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

wow, klasse Beitrag!


----------



## axam (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

schöner mix, danke dir.


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

sehr sehr hübsch, danke


----------



## teufel 60 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

sehr gut:thumbup::devil:


----------



## chase123 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

sehr schöner mix! Danke


----------



## puma10001 (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

schön schön schön


----------



## hager (26 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Bettina Cramer, mix (caps,scans,pics) von 1986 bis Heute 205X*

:thx: ein wunderschöner Mix von Bettina  :thumbup:


----------



## Q (26 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Sammlung von der schönen Frau :thx: für die Arbeit!


----------



## ketamin (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr nette Sammlung!


----------



## Sarafin (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr sehr hübsch, danke


----------



## kennyalive (26 Sep. 2012)

sieht heute um einiges besser aus als früher :>


----------



## misterright76 (26 Sep. 2012)

Klasse Sammlung, danke :thumbup:


----------



## dennis.koeppe (26 Sep. 2012)

Sie soll öfter zu sehen sein


----------



## atomic (26 Sep. 2012)

Weltklasse-Mix! Danke


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Tinte (26 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Sammlung, Danke


----------



## Vl12 (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Sammlung


----------



## tonsil12 (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Bettina


----------



## worldwideweb (26 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## HansMaulwurf (26 Sep. 2012)

tolle sammlung, vielen dank!


----------



## Jimpanse (27 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schön,danke! :thumbup:


----------



## marcus1896 (27 Sep. 2012)

schöne bilder


----------



## kebu (27 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Sammlung. Danke.


----------



## Geronimo22 (27 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Sammlung, vielen Dank!


----------



## gonzo01 (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke fürie Bilder. Tolle Frau


----------



## dörty (27 Sep. 2012)

Wäre nett Sie mal wieder öfter im TV zu sehen.
Danke für den Mix.:thumbup:


----------



## MaikM (27 Sep. 2012)

super bilder


----------



## elke (27 Sep. 2012)

schön zusammengesammelt, danke


----------



## Faceman28 (27 Sep. 2012)

danke für betti :thumbup:


----------



## conz (27 Sep. 2012)

danke für bettina


----------



## Zonk666 (27 Sep. 2012)

Betty is the BEST !!! 1000 Dank !!!


----------



## Soloro (27 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank!,wie immer wunderschön! :thx:


----------



## Leonardo2010 (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Classics der fantastischen Bettina Cramer !!


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Sep. 2012)

Bettina ist eine wunder schöne sexy Frau.


----------



## Blechbuckel (27 Sep. 2012)

Respekt: Klassemix einer Klassefrau :thumbup:


----------



## hubi 071152 (27 Sep. 2012)

:thx:Super Sammlung von Betti. Schöne Einsichten:thx:


----------



## Torro (28 Sep. 2012)

Eine tolle Zusammenstellung. Dankeschön!


----------



## ralfkassel (28 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank !! toller mix ,klasse frau !!!


----------



## garhoud (28 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Sammlung. Die Bilder aus den 80ern sind echt super !


----------



## gufie15 (28 Sep. 2012)

super sexy!


----------



## Gerd23 (28 Sep. 2012)

schöne bilder einer tollen frau, vielen dank


----------



## Luca76 (28 Sep. 2012)

eine der schönsten Frauen im TV


----------



## imrfitv (28 Sep. 2012)

Schöne Pics/Collagn von früher.


----------



## buffon1 (28 Sep. 2012)

super!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## borninhell (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr Geil!!! Danke


----------



## thikei (29 Sep. 2012)

:thx: Klasse Arbeit.


----------



## franz123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr nette Sammlung!


----------



## poleman83 (29 Sep. 2012)

Klasse. Vielen Dank!


----------



## teigschmied (29 Sep. 2012)

sehr fesch


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

wow, das ist ja ne bilderflut


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

da sieht man, wie sich die frau entwickelt hat


----------



## fasd (30 Sep. 2012)

Danke für den umfangreichen Mix!


----------



## boernie (3 Okt. 2012)

:WOW: yes, danke!


----------



## 6hallo6 (3 Okt. 2012)

Ganz schön Viele


----------



## SalvoTron (6 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder dieser hübschen Frau.


----------



## tiffany (6 Okt. 2012)

Eine meiner absoluten Lieblinge.


----------



## shea_ohmsford (7 Okt. 2012)

Bettina ist einfach sexy, schade dass man sie nur noch selten im TV sieht.


----------



## totooo (7 Okt. 2012)

Eine wunderschöne Frau


----------



## redline77 (7 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Sammlung. :thx:
Leider sieht man Bettina immer weniger im TV


----------



## choxxer (7 Okt. 2012)

sehr lecker Danke


----------



## Hiewi (7 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder. Danke !!!


----------



## bm181 (7 Okt. 2012)

Ein toller Mix über eine schöne Frau


----------



## mario46anni (7 Okt. 2012)

klasse bilder danke


----------



## observer (8 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Bettina!


----------



## holsteiner (11 Okt. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bettina Bilder.


----------



## 0beron (11 Okt. 2012)

schöne frau


----------



## honigbärchen (11 Okt. 2012)

hübsch !!
:thx:


----------



## rinaka (11 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Sammlung, danke.


----------



## rene_und_felix (14 Okt. 2012)

tolle Frau


----------



## rronny2011 (22 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## solomann (23 Okt. 2012)

danke für die leckere bettina


----------



## noah (23 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöner Mix!!! :thx:


----------



## board13 (24 Okt. 2012)

Super Sammlung. Danke.


----------



## teddybundy (25 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Magdolna (25 Okt. 2012)

toller Mix von Betty thx!


----------



## Benhur (29 Okt. 2012)

Schade, dass sie so selten zu sehen ist!


----------



## Sailor78 (30 Okt. 2012)

Danke! Bettina ist immer noch die Schönste...


----------



## SiegfriedCelebs (24 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Sammlung


----------



## Krone1 (24 Dez. 2012)

Liebes Christkind bitte lege mir die Bettina unter den Christbaum.


----------



## mr.superman1979 (24 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Betti!!


----------



## hydrau1 (24 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Bildersammlung von Bettina


----------



## Bianchi (4 Jan. 2013)

:thx::thx::thx: für den Hammer Mix


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Jan. 2013)

toller Post viel dank für Bett-Tina


----------



## luckymall (5 Jan. 2013)

:thx: was für eine schöne frau

:thumbup: super mix :thumbup:


----------



## brlina1 (5 Jan. 2013)

tolle frau und tolle sammlung !!! danke


----------



## Don76 (5 Jan. 2013)

Grandiose Sammlung. Super Arbeit. Danke dafür.


----------



## odu (2 Feb. 2013)

dank dir für die arbeit.


----------



## troublemaker68 (2 Feb. 2013)

odu schrieb:


> dank dir für die arbeit.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## choxxer (5 Feb. 2013)

klasse bilder danke


----------



## marriobassler (5 Feb. 2013)

klasse frau


----------



## mms (5 Okt. 2013)

Betti ist die Beste. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## power (25 Mai 2015)

klasse bilder


----------



## Gery25 (3 Sep. 2015)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung


----------



## power (3 Sep. 2015)

Klasse Frau


----------



## Blickdicht (3 Sep. 2015)

Meine Traumfrau die hat mir schon so so oft die morgen de nach der Nachtschicht versuesst:thx:


----------



## helloi (16 Okt. 2015)

Vielen dank!


----------



## jakob peter (17 Okt. 2015)

Danke für Bettina.


----------



## mephistonde (20 Jan. 2016)

Schöner Mix. Thx


----------



## erwin.bauer (21 Jan. 2016)

traumhaft schöne Frau - vielen Dank für die Sammlung


----------



## auulo (23 Jan. 2016)

sehr großer Mix vielen Dank


----------

